# Biking with dogs



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Rodeo knows how to just run along off leash so it's never really been a problem but now 1) Athena isn't half as velcro-ish as Rodie and doesn't have much of a recall at all so far so no off leash 2) in my neighborhood I can't really have the pups off leash anyway. I used to bike Rodeo near my moms using her bike but now I want to get my own bike. I know I've seen some sort of thing for riding with a dog, to keep hands free and absorb some of the shock but for the life of me I can't remember what it was called? Now that I've added a husky to the pack.. walks just aren't cutting it. 

Anyone have a clue what I'm talking about? lol


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I think its called bikjoring. If you check out my thread in the market threads, Wanted: X back Harnesses, it will tell you more about it and you can also ask stajbs about it, who is giving me and monkey 23 harnesses for it.
Ya huskies need lots of exercise. Having a purebred and a husky/lab mix, I definitely get my exercise daily. Though the off leash dog park helps alot. Not that I'm complaining or anything, I love my koda.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Is this what you meant? it looks like a good idea.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its more expensive, but I like the springer

Siberian Husky runs with Bike! Springer Bike with your Dog - YouTube
Springer Bicycle Dog Jogger Attachment - Discount Pet Supply,Electronic Dog Training Supply,Cat Supply


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't take a leash and tie it to the handle bars.

I told my friend it was dangerous but she's stubborn as hell. Ten minutes later...she crashed cause her dog went the wrong way.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I run Mol every morning with the bike. Every evening, we also usually take the bike for a shorter, slower trot along with Windy the cat in the carrier.
Two or three times a week in the a.m., I'll also take an older friends husky along with Mollie and me, just to give him a good run and tire him out for a couple of days.
I just ride with one hand and hold the leash with the other. Always a tight leash, no slack. That way I can feel if one is slowing down and have control and some give if the husky takes off in a different direction for what ever reason. Mollies really good, she knows the drill as she's been exercised this way for over 4 years now.
But, it does take a lot of practice to be able to do this safely. I am pretty strong (for a girl) though, plus, Mollie is only 40lbs, although the husky is quite a bit bigger. If there aren't any footpaths and I have to be on the road (mostly the case around here), we always stop if a car comes along and both dogs have to sit and wait. Luckily we live in an area where its not too busy.
Very luckily I've never fallen off or crashed, but we are not usually running flat out, more a fast trot, that way they can keep going for miles and get a great work out. Although, we will always have a flat out race for the last 3 or 4 blocks on the way home, just for fun. 
I've thought about those bike springer things, maybe one day, but this way works for us just fine at this point.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I run Mol every morning with the bike. Every evening, we also usually take the bike for a shorter, slower trot along with Windy the cat in the carrier.
> Two or three times a week in the a.m., I'll also take an older friends husky along with Mollie and me, just to give him a good run and tire him out for a coupleW of days.
> I just ride with one hand and hold the leash with the other. Always a tight leash, no slack. That way I can feel if one is slowing down and have control and some give if the husky takes off in a different direction for what ever reason. Mollies really good, she knows the drill as she's been exercised this way for over 4 years now.
> But, it does take a lot of practice to be able to do this safely. I am pretty strong (for a girl) though, plus, Mollie is only 40lbs, although the husky is quite a bit bigger. If there aren't any footpaths and I have to be on the road (mostly the case around here), we always stop if a car comes along and both dogs have to sit and wait. Luckily we live in an area where its not too busy.
> ...


This is the way I do it as well.

It helps if the dog is solid on "heel". That way the risk of a wreck is much less. I'd never let a dog pull me on a bike. Too dangerous IMO.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Its more expensive, but I like the springer
> 
> Siberian Husky runs with Bike! Springer Bike with your Dog - YouTube
> Springer Bicycle Dog Jogger Attachment - Discount Pet Supply,Electronic Dog Training Supply,Cat Supply


Ah ha! This is it lol thanks!!!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Whatever you do, don't take a leash and tie it to the handle bars.
> 
> I told my friend it was dangerous but she's stubborn as hell. Ten minutes later...she crashed cause her dog went the wrong way.


I have a brain, and there for would never be tempted to do this hehe.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I run Mol every morning with the bike. Every evening, we also usually take the bike for a shorter, slower trot along with Windy the cat in the carrier.
> Two or three times a week in the a.m., I'll also take an older friends husky along with Mollie and me, just to give him a good run and tire him out for a couple of days.
> I just ride with one hand and hold the leash with the other. Always a tight leash, no slack. That way I can feel if one is slowing down and have control and some give if the husky takes off in a different direction for what ever reason. Mollies really good, she knows the drill as she's been exercised this way for over 4 years now.
> But, it does take a lot of practice to be able to do this safely. I am pretty strong (for a girl) though, plus, Mollie is only 40lbs, although the husky is quite a bit bigger. If there aren't any footpaths and I have to be on the road (mostly the case around here), we always stop if a car comes along and both dogs have to sit and wait. Luckily we live in an area where its not too busy.
> ...


I've done this before with Rodeo but I'd feel safer if I had both hands free. All of my dogs have a pretty decent heel but Duke would be the only one not flying after a squirrel probably. 

As far as dog pulling, some are bred to do it and if trained right it looks like a ton of fun. Not something I'll ever try though


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree that it looks like fun! If the dog is well trained I'd have no issue trying it


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I would love to be able to do this but I know for a fact that my little anchor (Becka) would decide to stop and I would be over the handle bars )

Hope you get it sorted.


----------

